# WHAT YA'LL KNOW ABOUT THAT GANGSTA SHIT



## 82EUROCOUPE (Jan 10, 2007)

THIS IS MY 82 COUPE INTERIOR


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

OH.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82EUROCOUPE_@Mar 26 2009, 04:56 PM~13398079
> *THIS IS MY 82 COUPE INTERIOR
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats pretty gangsta to put the dickies label on your seats. I didnt know thats what you had to do to be a gangsta, I learn something new everyday :uh:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

:uh: i understand why you did it cus for years so many homies wore em .......BUT FUCK THAT DICKIES IS A LARGE COMPANY THAT DOES NOT PUT MONEY IN THE HOOD!!!!!!!!!! DOES NOT PUT MONEY INTO LOWRIDING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND IS SENDING JOBS OUT OF THE COUNTRY!!!!!!!! IT DOES NOT SUPPORT US AT ALL AS MUCH MONEY AS THEY MAKES (billions a year)WHY GIVE THEM FUCKS FREE ADVERTISING AND THEY NOT PAYING YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 27 2009, 08:29 AM~13405117
> *:uh:  i understand why you did it cus for years so many homies wore em .......BUT FUCK THAT DICKIES IS A LARGE COMPANY THAT DOES NOT PUT MONEY IN THE HOOD!!!!!!!!!! DOES NOT PUT MONEY INTO LOWRIDING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND IS SENDING JOBS OUT OF THE COUNTRY!!!!!!!! IT DOES NOT SUPPORT US AT ALL AS MUCH MONEY AS THEY MAKES (billions a year)WHY GIVE THEM FUCKS FREE ADVERTISING AND THEY NOT PAYING YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


he must of seen it on a rap video :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh shit, I was flipping on that show Gangland the other night on the History channel. They were doing a show about the DSC - Dickies Seat Crew. I had to flip back to Dancing with the Stars because that was some serious gangsta shit. hno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

homeboy thought he was going to show us whats up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I guess someones going to be dissapointed when they read their topic


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 27 2009, 07:29 AM~13405117
> *:uh:  i understand why you did it cus for years so many homies wore em .......BUT FUCK THAT DICKIES IS A LARGE COMPANY THAT DOES NOT PUT MONEY IN THE HOOD!!!!!!!!!! DOES NOT PUT MONEY INTO LOWRIDING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND IS SENDING JOBS OUT OF THE COUNTRY!!!!!!!! IT DOES NOT SUPPORT US AT ALL AS MUCH MONEY AS THEY MAKES (billions a year)WHY GIVE THEM FUCKS FREE ADVERTISING AND THEY NOT PAYING YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


got some brown ones on right now, what can you do? stop using your internet, cellphone, electricity, water and whatever else, they dont do anything for the "hood" either, unless you pay them first


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 27 2009, 06:36 AM~13405146
> *got some brown ones on right now, what can you do? stop using your internet, cellphone, electricity, water and whatever else, they dont do anything for the "hood" either, unless you pay them first
> *


naw i got a stack of dickies too but i'm not painting the logo on my car or getting a dickies tatoo thats all i'm sayin why give them that much free advertising when they can pay for it


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

HEY YOU MUST BE A JANITOR


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazy_ndn604_@Mar 27 2009, 06:37 AM~13405150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 27 2009, 07:40 AM~13405163
> *naw i got a stack of dickies too but i'm not painting the logo on my car or getting a dickies tatoo thats all i'm sayin why give them that much free advertising when they can pay for it
> *


You better not unless you blood in, or dem Dickies gangstas will cap yo ass. hno: Check yoself. :nono:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 27 2009, 07:40 AM~13405163
> *naw i got a stack of dickies too but i'm not painting the logo on my car or getting a dickies tatoo thats all i'm sayin why give them that much free advertising when they can pay for it
> *


maybe his interior is in a donk, that would explain a lot :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 27 2009, 07:43 AM~13405179
> *You better not unless you blood in, or dem Dickies gangstas will cap yo ass. hno: Check yoself. :nono:
> *


:werd: i wear the shorts everyday


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 27 2009, 06:43 AM~13405179
> *You better not unless you blood in, or dem Dickies gangstas will cap yo ass. hno: Check yoself. :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hno:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

if u have to tell people its gangsta then it isent


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

aka fuck this topic


















































































and that gangsta interior


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

to answer your question, i guess we dont know anything about that gangsta shit


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 27 2009, 07:52 AM~13405223
> *if u have to tell people its gangsta then it isent
> *


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lowrider of the month material.


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE (Dec 28, 2003)

looks like stickers


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Wonder if he likes having dick behind his head?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 27 2009, 08:29 AM~13405391
> *Wonder if he likes having dick behind his head?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

Workwear = Gangsta? :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marquez_@Mar 27 2009, 08:46 AM~13405477
> *Workwear = Gangsta?  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

In that case what you know about them " Red -Wing Gangsters " ***** ! ! ! !
*
R W G IV Life *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

didn't know wearing dickie's was gangster??? i wore dickies since i was a po' lil messican back in the days. still wear it since i'm too cheap to buy levis. :biggrin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

DAMN I THINK HES SCARED TO COME BACK


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> *WHAT YA'LL KNOW ABOUT THAT GANGSTA SHIT*


Damn, just noticed that! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 27 2009, 09:29 AM~13405391
> *Wonder if he likes having dick behind his head?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Dude is going to be dissapointed like a mofo when he comes back :cheesy: 





Wait a minute i just said "MOFO"....... this gangsta stuff is starting to rub off on me now :cheesy:


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

now this is Gangsta :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:0 *EVER ! ! ! ! !!*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_did_it_@Mar 27 2009, 10:39 AM~13405795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: I bet homeboy changes his screen name :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

and here is the MUST GANGSTA ASS ***** EVER ! ! ! !


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

styles upon styles upon styles is what i have


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

*Here's more pictures of his car I found on another topic.....*


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 27 2009, 07:44 AM~13405828
> *
> 
> 
> ...





You beat me to it....DAMN IT... :angry: ..... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 27 2009, 10:47 AM~13405858
> *and here is the MUST GANGSTA ASS ***** EVER ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> ...


They must of swam on his turf hno:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 27 2009, 09:51 AM~13405901
> *They must of swam on his turf hno:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Mar 27 2009, 09:50 AM~13405893
> *You beat me to it....DAMN IT... :angry: ..... :biggrin:
> *


delete your post homie....

the homies on LIL are going to go into gangsta overload ! :0 


To much Gangsta in this Topic ! ! ! ! !


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Mar 27 2009, 07:49 AM~13405888
> *Here's more pictures of his car I found on another topic.....
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that is gansta! 

:uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Interior is actually nice, just those Dickie Symbols look real tacky. To each his own, would have probably got a better response with a different title on the topic.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 27 2009, 09:51 AM~13405901
> *They must of swam on his turf hno:
> *


homeboy got them hung pre-civil rights style. hno:


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

Was the logo obama approved!!!!!!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2009, 10:59 AM~13406464
> *homeboy got them hung pre-civil rights style.  hno:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 82EUROCOUPE (Jan 10, 2007)

Fuck all u haters....the car is called kackis and chucks wich is apart of the gangsta ass lifestyle we live so fuck whoever dont like it homie...fuck u ya vatio and the brick wall u hopped to get over here... :guns:


----------



## 82EUROCOUPE (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 27 2009, 08:02 AM~13405990
> *delete your post homie....
> 
> the homies on LIL are going to go into gangsta overload !  :0
> ...


I ain't deletin shit broke boy...half u muthafuckas gangbang homie but u got a problem with the word gangsta y'all advertise bullshit all day so u can hate til u fuckin croke homie u **** are more of a bitch than ya hinas...I ain't with the cyber dissing and shit so if it's that serious I'm out here ridin every sunday when u get pressed on don't get to talkin about ****** trippin...I've been lowriding fa years so I'm sure we know the same reptibles and we will cross paths homie...y'all took this shit to a whole nother level


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 




























:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82EUROCOUPE_@Mar 27 2009, 01:52 PM~13407919
> *I ain't deletin shit broke boy...half u muthafuckas gangbang homie but u got a problem with the word    gangsta y'all advertise bullshit all day so u can hate til u fuckin croke homie u **** are more of a bitch than ya hinas...I ain't with the cyber dissing and shit so if it's that serious I'm out here ridin every sunday when u get pressed on don't get to talkin about ****** trippin...I've been lowriding fa years so I'm sure we know the same reptibles and we will cross paths homie...y'all took this shit to a whole nother level
> *


 :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I'm trying to understand but my gangsta lingo isnt up to your G level ....
can you mabe kidnap someone normal and have them type that shit you just said in english .

I would appreciate that..... OG, Triple OG MACK....


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 27 2009, 12:20 PM~13408210
> *:uh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


Co-signed. Is it a necessity of being a "gangsta" that you have absolutely no grammar? 

Here is a level you should try:


SCHOOL!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Most of it I could at least figure out what he meant, but I'm still trying to figure out what this is supposed to mean:




> _Originally posted by 82EUROCOUPE_@Mar 27 2009, 01:52 PM~13407919
> *I'm sure we know the same reptibles and we will cross paths homie...y'all took this shit to a whole nother level
> *


:roflmao: :dunno:

BTW chief, *nother* isn't even a word. :uh: It's another, a whole other, another whole...but NEVER a whole nother. :twak: :uh: :nosad: God, one of my biggest pet peeves.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 27 2009, 03:21 PM~13408726
> *Most of it I could at least figure out what he meant, but I'm still trying to figure out what this is supposed to mean:
> :roflmao: :dunno:
> 
> ...


reptiles?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed+Mar 27 2009, 11:57 AM~13406449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: too funny :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.jenexposed.com/?id=oxt1u1w8fsgcbnct77hzq3qzvwjvo


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

You have been officially clowned in "Off Topic" :cheesy: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=467167&st=0


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2009, 02:35 PM~13408857
> *reptiles?
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 27 2009, 10:47 AM~13405858
> *and here is the MUST GANGSTA ASS ***** EVER ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> ...


u kidding me right.wahahaha ass hat if i ever saw one ahahaha


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

gangsta....... gangsta :cheesy:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

STOP IT MAN...YOU JUST REALLY MAKING YOURSELF LOOK STUPID.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 27 2009, 09:38 PM~13411036
> *STOP IT MAN...YOU JUST REALLY MAKING YOURSELF LOOK STUPID.
> *


who????? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## 82EUROCOUPE (Jan 10, 2007)

Man fuck u haters...everybody put louis vuitton in they car and don't even wear that shit...where I'm from we wear kackis and chucks and fuckin gangbang homie so whoever got something to say about the dickie interior can suck on my 50 cal. And get to hell quicker...


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i think its stupid to put gucci and louis vutton shit all over a car, but to put a brand that garbage men wear and is sold in walmart.........



:nosad:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82EUROCOUPE_@Mar 27 2009, 09:11 PM~13411306
> *Man fuck u haters...everybody put louis vuitton in they car and don't even wear that shit...where I'm from we wear kackis and chucks and fuckin gangbang homie so whoever  got something to say about the dickie interior can suck on my 50 cal. And get to hell quicker...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82EUROCOUPE_@Mar 27 2009, 11:52 AM~13407919
> *I ain't deletin shit broke boy...half u muthafuckas gangbang homie but u got a problem with the word    gangsta y'all advertise bullshit all day so u can hate til u fuckin croke homie u **** are more of a bitch than ya hinas...I ain't with the cyber dissing and shit so if it's that serious I'm out here ridin every sunday when u get pressed on don't get to talkin about ****** trippin...I've been lowriding fa years so I'm sure we know the same reptibles and we will cross paths homie...y'all took this shit to a whole nother level
> *


 hno: hno: hno: you try too hard :twak: lay off the ebonics too :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Mar 27 2009, 07:38 PM~13411534
> *i think its stupid to put gucci and louis vutton shit all over a car, but to put a brand that garbage men wear and is sold in walmart.........
> :nosad:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

absolutely nothin gangsta or "gang bangin" bout none of your pics :nosad: 





































btw this is lay it low get used to the haters, its full of em. look at that boy i_did_it, trys to clown my ride every chance he gets, we all know he doesnt even have a ride. who gives a fuck its the interwebs :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82EUROCOUPE+Mar 27 2009, 10:11 PM~13411306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well put, I forgot about it being sold in walmart :cheesy: Goes to show you how much I shop there  I guess hes more gangsta than me


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

recently been reported that gangster activity and the internet are closely linked to each other."

Internetting is an advanced gangster skill and one can lose or gain 'street cred' easily on the internet because of the many street aspects of sitting at a computer desk"


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 27 2009, 08:47 AM~13405858
> *and here is the MUST GANGSTA ASS ***** EVER ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: i cant see anyone!

is this one of those "when you see it you'll shit bricks" games? :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 27 2009, 08:44 AM~13405828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it says game over! wahahahahah! when did the game start? fucking chucks look like clown shoes! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82EUROCOUPE_@Mar 27 2009, 02:52 PM~13407919
> *I ain't deletin shit broke boy...half u muthafuckas gangbang homie but u got a problem with the word    gangsta y'all advertise bullshit all day so u can hate til u fuckin croke homie u **** are more of a bitch than ya hinas...I ain't with the cyber dissing and shit so if it's that serious I'm out here ridin every sunday when u get pressed on don't get to talkin about ****** trippin...I've been lowriding fa years so I'm sure we know the same reptibles and we will cross paths homie...y'all took this shit to a whole nother level
> *


Gangsta's dont advertise that they are "gangsta" . Thats walkin up in San Quentin and saying "Im Gangsta" 




I bet you wont be "Gangsta" for long :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 28 2009, 01:16 PM~13416923
> *Gangsta's dont advertise that they are "gangsta" . Thats walkin up in San Quentin and saying "Im Gangsta"
> I bet you wont be "Gangsta" for long :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MAYBE HELL GET SHOT UP LIKE 50 AND BE REAL GANGSTA AND START A RAP CAREER?


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 27 2009, 07:47 AM~13405858
> *and here is the MUST GANGSTA ASS ***** EVER ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> ...











:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

http://www.jenexposed.com/?id=mrrjfrwy5zxgxr8vvewpz298zg2g46


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazy_ndn604_@Mar 28 2009, 05:48 PM~13417445
> *MAYBE HELL GET SHOT UP LIKE 50 AND BE REAL GANGSTA AND START A RAP CAREER?
> *


Either that or he'll start a reality "Gangsta Fish Channel" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


He'll be shootin the fish.......talkin about "Take that Mafuka" " Its Westside up in dis Bitch" 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 28 2009, 11:32 AM~13416206
> *:dunno: i cant see anyone!
> 
> is this one of those "when you see it you'll shit bricks" games? :angry:
> *





> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 28 2009, 05:21 PM~13418439
> *Either that or he'll start a reality "Gangsta Fish Channel"      :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> He'll be shootin the fish.......talkin about "Take that Mafuka" " Its Westside up in dis Bitch"
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 27 2009, 07:47 AM~13405858
> *and here is the MUST GANGSTA ASS ***** EVER ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> ...


I THINKS HE CAUGHT SOME DEAD FISH FROM THE SEWER...THAT HOOD RATS ALREADY ATE UP :cheesy:


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

anybody got pics of the gangster car that was in tulsa last year. you member... :roflmao:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Dont get dickies at wallmart my shit is falling apart!


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Mar 29 2009, 04:45 AM~13419315
> *anybody got pics of the gangster car that was in tulsa last year. you member... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Nissan is almost even more gangsta then Dickies :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marquez_@Mar 29 2009, 06:34 AM~13421489
> *Nissan is almost even more gangsta then Dickies  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 28 2009, 06:21 PM~13418439
> *Either that or he'll start a reality "Gangsta Fish Channel"      :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> He'll be shootin the fish.......talkin about "Take that Mafuka" " Its Westside up in dis Bitch"
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

the ONLY "gangsta" Dickies seat there is...




is this...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 30 2009, 12:21 AM~13427552
> *the ONLY "gangsta" Dickies seat there is...
> is this...
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Mar 27 2009, 10:49 AM~13405888
> *Here's more pictures of his car I found on another topic.....
> 
> 
> ...


is the car dirty or thats how it looks... hard for me to tell


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2009, 09:21 PM~13427552
> *the ONLY "gangsta" Dickies seat there is...
> is this...
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Mar 30 2009, 01:02 AM~13428164
> *is the car dirty or thats how it looks... hard for me to tell
> *


looks dirty and in need of a makeover :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82EUROCOUPE+Mar 27 2009, 09:11 PM~13411306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: I was in WalMart yesterday looking for this cheap-ass thing (that they didn't have anyway), walked by the clothes on the way out, saw Dickies and started crackin up. :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Mar 30 2009, 12:02 AM~13428164
> *is the car dirty or thats how it looks... hard for me to tell
> *


Looks like they're murals, but since it's done in the "ghost" style, it just looks like bad swirls in the paint. :roflmao:


----------



## pokertramp (Mar 19, 2009)

Naw, that ain't paint swirl marks. That is the gangsta grinder swirl mark look. He must have watched Chip Foose.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokertramp_@Mar 30 2009, 09:53 AM~13429796
> *Naw, that ain't paint swirl marks. That is the gangsta grinder swirl mark look. He must have watched Chip Foose.
> *


no thats where he had busta's pushed up against his car :barf:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 30 2009, 08:31 AM~13430592
> *no thats where he had busta's pushed up against his car :barf:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 30 2009, 08:31 AM~13430592
> *no thats where he had busta's pushed up against his car :barf:
> *


so he was frisking them? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas+Mar 29 2009, 10:02 PM~13428164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 27 2009, 08:11 AM~13405628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me homie dickies aint nothing to be proud of when thats all you could afford growin up and all other kids had tommy or polo, now just cus you see rap videos or other "gangstas" wearin them you proud of that? sound to me more like a follower.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Mar 29 2009, 12:51 AM~13421031
> *Dont get dickies at wallmart my shit is falling apart!
> *


Walmart Dickies suck ass! They are cheaper quality, don't have the original horseshoe logo, and have a button now instead of the sliding clasp on the fly. For me, I'd rather buy a workwear brand then make some rappers rich..(Sean John,Rocawear, all that buy it & make you cool stuff)

Oh yeah, Dickies really need to fix the front pockets..everytime I sit in a car, the change slides right out of the pockets into the seats..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 4 2009, 11:53 AM~13482185
> *Walmart Dickies suck ass! They are cheaper quality, don't have the original horseshoe logo, and have a button now instead of the sliding clasp on the fly.  For me, I'd rather buy a workwear brand then make some rappers rich..(Sean John,Rocawear, all that buy it & make you cool stuff)
> 
> Oh yeah, Dickies really need to fix the front pockets..everytime I sit in a car, the change slides right out of the pockets into the seats..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I couldnt stand them for that reason....... I'll be in school at the lunch line reaching in to empty pockets like Damn it :angry:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

fuk dickies anyways all i wear are ben davis and hard levis


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

BENS ARE SHIT, I BOUGHT SOME RECENTLY AT WORK WORLD AND THE FUCKING SHITS STARTED FALLING APART. MY ZIPPER DIDNT WORK WHEN I WAN IN NEED A PISS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

damn we use to wear dickies cuz thats all our mommas could afford back in our school days :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

im just gona stop wearing pants


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Your seats are original though, I like them


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Damn, this shit was so gangsta I blocked it out of my memory. hno: Topic resurrected!


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Ironically I found a picture that has equal value to your interior. 












BTW, this topic failed miserably.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Dickies went mainstream .......... Thats it 




I was in walmart the oher day & noticed that They have Jesse James workwear -- Takes you back to 90's mayng...........


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

yeah I think it failed too


----------

